# Tranny Failure



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

Hello folks, Last week while crusin in my 2005 Avalanche (136000km) I blew the tranny. no second or third gear. I have done a search and didn't find much on the tranny thing. I have only towed with this truck about 4000 km. I am taking this issue up with GM customer service, so the work has to be done at a GM dealer. The bill so far is $2800+ labour for a new tranny...the real bummer is I just replaced the tranny in our 2002 Trail Blazer, same thing($2800)last week...my wife cried.
So what I'm looking for; has anyone dealt with GM over out of warrantee work. Are there key phrases or things to argue to get a reasonable outcome.
Thanks, Gord


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the multiple trannys. The sad part is they are both the 4L60E tranny that should have been left in the last of the rear wheel drive cars. But no Gm sticks it in anything with rear wheel drive up to a 1/2 ton. I blew two in a 97 burb I had. Good luck with GM.

John


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your dilemma.

Good luck! Especially with GM on the verge of bankruptcy. It took over two weeks to get a new front shock for my DWs 2008 CTS, so I know they are hurting for parts (not paying their suppliers, which is a sign of low available cash) and will most likely give you an abrupt "Sorry" when they find out your 2005 is out of warranty (by about 2-1/2 times). (Warranty is 36 months/36,000 miles - yours has 84,500+ miles.)

I know that folks say that aftermarket warranties (used car warranty) are a bad bet, but when I bought our '99 1500 Burb, I bought a warranty, knowing I would be towing a 3600# trailer. That warranty paid for a (GM) rebuilt tranny/torque converter, a fuel pump, and a window motor. I got my $1200 out of that, and then some!

I doubt that you will be successful in getting a penny out of GM. I think the same would be true, no matter the make of your vehicle - unless you can show that this problem started before the warranty expired. I think that would be a stretch.

Wish I had better vibes for you, but I just call 'em like I see 'em.

Mike


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your tranny. I cannot offer you a solution, but here is a link to a GMC trucks forum and maybe someone there may have some advice or solutions to this problem:

http://www.gm-trucks.com/forums/

Like here, there are some knowledgeable folks there, some of which work for GMC in one way or another. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

You can give it a shot but i would not get emotionally tied to your attempts being a success.

Your truck is WELL out of warranty ....

Why would you think GM, who is about to file Bankruptcy, would even consider repairing your truck which is almost two years and 50,000 outside its warranty??

Its funny (well not that funny i guess) how car companies will tell folks that you need to have the work done at one of their dealerships BEFORE they can consider the warranty claim (and of course a great majority of those claims are then denied)

But being that far out of warranty -- i would not expect GM to do anything but shred the letter...

.02


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah I think your out of luck with a warr issue. Now if it were me and I could not buy another truck ( and I cant ) I would go aftermarket with the tranny. Now not a cookie cutter job ( jasper ) but inquire a local tranny shop and ask what they can do to beef it up. Like kevlar clutches and bands, heavy up the spragg and planetary ( sp?) gears and a heavy duty torque converter. A bigger cooler is a must. I got one of these.

http://www.bmracing.com/PRODUCTS/Hi-Tek-Au...-Cooling-System

Heat kills trannys. Now with the 4l60E your mileage is about right for death. My S-10 went at 150K and never pulled anything but me. Now my burb has a 4l80E and I have a cooler like above and a deep pan for extra fluid and cooling. I was told if it ever went, bring it in and the shop will make it just about bomb proof. A good shop can hook you up. I would go that route.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Perhaps your's is different, but my GM warranty on the drive train is 100,000 miles. The basic warranty does expire after 36,000 or three years. Good luck and sorry about the burn outs


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I doubt you'll have any luck with GM and warranty coverage. I don't know anything about GM transmissions but for Ford and Dodge there are quite a few companies that sell replacements that are much stronger than the stock ones. Most of these sell for about the same price as having your dealership repair the old one. The bonus is you get a much better transmission. I would check out some of the GM truck forums to find the best places in your area.

Just an example I did a quick search and found this place; http://www.transmissioncenter.net/4l60e.htm
If I read the page correctly you could get an upgraded trans for less than what they want to charge you for a rebuild. They also have an upgrade/conversion option to go to the 4L80E. Like I said I don't know much about GM but in general once you're out of warranty you can usually do much better shopping around on your own.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Perhaps your's is different, but my GM warranty on the drive train is 100,000 miles. The basic warranty does expire after 36,000 or three years. Good luck and sorry about the burn outs


The 100,000 mile powertrain warranty did not begin until the 2007 model year. (GM had to keep up with the foriegn competition.) The TV in question is a 2005 model, with the old standard 36 mo/36K mile warranty for everything.

And like a couple others said here, go to a good local tranny shop and see what they can do for you. They will most likely be cheaper and can put in parts that will beef up your tranny, unlike a GM shop that will put you back on the street with the same OEM parts that failed the first time.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Depending on what year you had, some of the Avalanches (mine was an 03) did NOT have the external transmission cooler that is common in most half ton GM trucks with a tow pkg. Mine did have the tow package but I added the external trans cooler myslef with parts I purchased for the dealer. It was a direct replacement with all of the parts needed being included with the cooler. The hardest part was removing one line from the trans and snaking the new line around the engine and back to the trans. The truck came stock with only the cooler in the radiator. these have been deemed totally inadequate for towing for quite some time now. I got the heads up on the missing cooler from an Avalanche forum I subscribed to. If your truck did not have the cooler it was more than likely the cause of the early demise of your trans. 
I also have a 99 Silverado 1/2 ton that my Dad purchased new with the tow pkg, it was recalled about a yr after he bought it due to the fact that GM ran out of coolers and just didnt put them on hoping no one would notice. They installed the cooler exactly the way I did on my Avalanche.

Scott


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Like the chief said if you go with an OE rebuild you will get OE(like before) performance. I too would look at maybe calling Jasper,TCI,B&M,or maybe Turbo Action and see what they say. Also,get a BIG cooler and run Amsoil SYNTHETIC ATF in your new tranny. MY$0.02


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> Perhaps your's is different, but my GM warranty on the drive train is 100,000 miles. The basic warranty does expire after 36,000 or three years. Good luck and sorry about the burn outs


The 100,000 mile powertrain warranty did not begin until the 2007 model year. (GM had to keep up with the foriegn competition.) The TV in question is a 2005 model, with the old standard 36 mo/36K mile warranty for everything.

And like a couple others said here, go to a good local tranny shop and see what they can do for you. They will most likely be cheaper and can put in parts that will beef up your tranny, unlike a GM shop that will put you back on the street with the same OEM parts that failed the first time.

Just my $.02.

Mike
[/quote] Sorry but my work van came with the 5 yr 100,000 mile warranty and it is an 02 chevy 3500 cube. James


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> Yeah I think your out of luck with a warr issue. Now if it were me and I could not buy another truck ( and I cant ) I would go aftermarket with the tranny. Now not a cookie cutter job ( jasper ) but inquire a local tranny shop and ask what they can do to beef it up. Like kevlar clutches and bands, heavy up the spragg and planetary ( sp?) gears and a heavy duty torque converter. A bigger cooler is a must. I got one of these.
> 
> http://www.bmracing.com/PRODUCTS/Hi-Tek-Au...-Cooling-System
> 
> Heat kills trannys. Now with the 4l60E your mileage is about right for death. My S-10 went at 150K and never pulled anything but me. Now my burb has a 4l80E and I have a cooler like above and a deep pan for extra fluid and cooling. I was told if it ever went, bring it in and the shop will make it just about bomb proof. A good shop can hook you up. I would go that route.


I haven't dealt with a GMC Tranny, but I blew the transmission on my Dodge 3500 and took it to a transmission shop to have it rebuilt. They told me that the Dodge tranny was underbuilt before they put it in the truck and they just hoped it would last long enough to get out of warrenty. He gave me three options; 1) Rebuilt tranny, but then I would have the same problems as before. 2) Him rebuild to new specs, but he told me that I would not like it, or 3) a full build up. Cost wise the first two options was $2000 the last was $3200. I went with the last option and got a bullet proof tranny out of the deal that is as strong as the rest of the truck. The point is, I would check at around for a tranny shop that specializes in racing transmissions, they know how to build up a tranny that can take punishment for not much more than going back to GMC.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

GarethsDad said:


> Perhaps your's is different, but my GM warranty on the drive train is 100,000 miles. The basic warranty does expire after 36,000 or three years. Good luck and sorry about the burn outs


The 100,000 mile powertrain warranty did not begin until the 2007 model year. (GM had to keep up with the foriegn competition.) The TV in question is a 2005 model, with the old standard 36 mo/36K mile warranty for everything.

And like a couple others said here, go to a good local tranny shop and see what they can do for you. They will most likely be cheaper and can put in parts that will beef up your tranny, unlike a GM shop that will put you back on the street with the same OEM parts that failed the first time.

Just my $.02.

Mike
[/quote] Sorry but my work van came with the 5 yr 100,000 mile warranty and it is an 02 chevy 3500 cube. James
[/quote]

Yea not surpising. A 3500 cube van is sold thru GM fleet and they always have 100k warranties. GM auto division didnt get a 100k war till 2007.

Your cube van has a real tranny too, not one from a car.. I have always hated that tranny. It used to be named 700r4, and those were no better. I used to manage an Ammco tranny shop when I was young.. Those light duty GM trannies kept us in business.. GM has put that 4L60 in everything from a S10/Blazer, to a Trailblazer, to a 1/2 ton/Avalanche to a Caprice or Camaro..

Do like everyone else says and have it built right from an independant shop. It wont break again. Its a very simple tranny for the independant shops to mess with and can be built pretty strong.

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Perhaps your's is different, but my GM warranty on the drive train is 100,000 miles. The basic warranty does expire after 36,000 or three years. Good luck and sorry about the burn outs


The 100,000 mile powertrain warranty did not begin until the 2007 model year. (GM had to keep up with the foriegn competition.) The TV in question is a 2005 model, with the old standard 36 mo/36K mile warranty for everything.

And like a couple others said here, go to a good local tranny shop and see what they can do for you. They will most likely be cheaper and can put in parts that will beef up your tranny, unlike a GM shop that will put you back on the street with the same OEM parts that failed the first time.

Just my $.02.

Mike
[/quote] Sorry but my work van came with the 5 yr 100,000 mile warranty and it is an 02 chevy 3500 cube. James
[/quote]

Yea not surpising. A 3500 cube van is sold thru GM fleet and they always have 100k warranties. GM auto division didnt get a 100k war till 2007.

Your cube van has a real tranny too, not one from a car.. I have always hated that tranny. It used to be named 700r4, and those were no better. I used to manage an Ammco tranny shop when I was young.. Those light duty GM trannies kept us in business.. GM has put that 4L60 in everything from a S10/Blazer, to a Trailblazer, to a 1/2 ton/Avalanche to a Caprice or Camaro..

Do like everyone else says and have it built right from an independant shop. It wont break again. Its a very simple tranny for the independant shops to mess with and can be built pretty strong.

Carey
[/quote]

I once destroyed a 700R4 with a mildly modded "3fitty 2 boat chebby" in my old '85 Monte Carlo SS (in there to replace the stock 305 I had already blew up). The TH350 I replaced it with lasted until I shortly thereafter let a "trusted close friend" drive it and he over-revved the motor showing off for his girlfriend and egged the cheap cast crank. Trans held tho. Ahh the lessons of youth.

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Perhaps your's is different, but my GM warranty on the drive train is 100,000 miles. The basic warranty does expire after 36,000 or three years. Good luck and sorry about the burn outs


The 100,000 mile powertrain warranty did not begin until the 2007 model year. (GM had to keep up with the foriegn competition.) The TV in question is a 2005 model, with the old standard 36 mo/36K mile warranty for everything.

And like a couple others said here, go to a good local tranny shop and see what they can do for you. They will most likely be cheaper and can put in parts that will beef up your tranny, unlike a GM shop that will put you back on the street with the same OEM parts that failed the first time.

Just my $.02.

Mike
[/quote] Sorry but my work van came with the 5 yr 100,000 mile warranty and it is an 02 chevy 3500 cube. James
[/quote]

Yea not surpising. A 3500 cube van is sold thru GM fleet and they always have 100k warranties. GM auto division didnt get a 100k war till 2007.

Your cube van has a real tranny too, not one from a car.. I have always hated that tranny. It used to be named 700r4, and those were no better. I used to manage an Ammco tranny shop when I was young.. Those light duty GM trannies kept us in business.. GM has put that 4L60 in everything from a S10/Blazer, to a Trailblazer, to a 1/2 ton/Avalanche to a Caprice or Camaro..

Do like everyone else says and have it built right from an independant shop. It wont break again. Its a very simple tranny for the independant shops to mess with and can be built pretty strong.

Carey
[/quote]

I once destroyed a 700R4 with a mildly modded "3fitty 2 boat chebby" in my old '85 Monte Carlo SS (in there to replace the stock 305 I had already blew up). The TH350 I replaced it with lasted until I shortly thereafter let a "trusted close friend" drive it and he over-revved the motor showing off for his girlfriend and egged the cheap cast crank. Trans held tho. Ahh the lessons of youth.

-CC
[/quote]

Yea those 350 trannies were pretty good pieces..

lol Can you imagine having one of those now... We are so used to our overdive trannies, we'd think we were gonna blow our engines..

We'd be running 3000 rpms at 70 with an ole 350 tranny.. We used to do that and not think anything about it..

Hmmm... '85 Monte Carlo SS.. I sure liked those.. Curtis, youve had all the good cars!

Carey


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

You need to stop having dealers do your tranny work. They are way over priced. Look for a reputable local tranny specialist not the AAMCO chain. The are rip offs too. How far from Niagara Falls are you?
BOb
I did a search and you're too far for me to be able to help you out. Sorry


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I too had a tranny go out, it was in my Ford f150 had first gear but no 2nd or 3rd gears. I could not afford to have it rebuilt they wanted to much and living on Airman's pay didn't leave me with enough money to ge the job done. So I rented a transmission jack dropped the tranny and took it apart, the oil had fine metal in it and caused the valves in the valve body to stick. The source of the metal was the torque converter. So I bought a new torque converter, and a TRW rebuild kit fo the tranny. The rebuild kit was $50 torque converter was $75 A lot cheaper than what I could find anyone to do it for. I dismantled the tranny cleaned every part and installed all the clutches, O-rings, gaskets and springs that came in the kit and put it all back together and installed it in my truck. After adding oil it ran like a top and never had a problem with it again.

Granted it was several years ago and not as complicated a tranny as what we have now but I was told that rebuilding a tranny was too complicated for a untrained person back then but after I rebuilt mine I knew that was a bunch of bull and they just want you to believe that. The hardest thing was taking the tranny out and reinstalling it in the truck the rest was a piece of cake. I have found that most mechanics at a dealer don't really know that much and usually the shop only has 1 or 2 real mechanics if they are lucky. Once out of warranty I will do all my own work and can do just as good a job if not better than the dealer. I have a Pontiac that my Son drives now, I took it in to the dealer several times under warranty for a check engine light, they always cleared and said it would not come back. I finally troubleshot it myself and found a wire that was rubbing on the AC accumulator and had warn through and I found it in less than half an hour.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Perhaps your's is different, but my GM warranty on the drive train is 100,000 miles. The basic warranty does expire after 36,000 or three years. Good luck and sorry about the burn outs


The 100,000 mile powertrain warranty did not begin until the 2007 model year. (GM had to keep up with the foriegn competition.) The TV in question is a 2005 model, with the old standard 36 mo/36K mile warranty for everything.

And like a couple others said here, go to a good local tranny shop and see what they can do for you. They will most likely be cheaper and can put in parts that will beef up your tranny, unlike a GM shop that will put you back on the street with the same OEM parts that failed the first time.

Just my $.02.

Mike
[/quote] Sorry but my work van came with the 5 yr 100,000 mile warranty and it is an 02 chevy 3500 cube. James
[/quote]

Yea not surpising. A 3500 cube van is sold thru GM fleet and they always have 100k warranties. GM auto division didnt get a 100k war till 2007.

Your cube van has a real tranny too, not one from a car.. I have always hated that tranny. It used to be named 700r4, and those were no better. I used to manage an Ammco tranny shop when I was young.. Those light duty GM trannies kept us in business.. GM has put that 4L60 in everything from a S10/Blazer, to a Trailblazer, to a 1/2 ton/Avalanche to a Caprice or Camaro..

Do like everyone else says and have it built right from an independant shop. It wont break again. Its a very simple tranny for the independant shops to mess with and can be built pretty strong.

Carey
[/quote]

I once destroyed a 700R4 with a mildly modded "3fitty 2 boat chebby" in my old '85 Monte Carlo SS (in there to replace the stock 305 I had already blew up). The TH350 I replaced it with lasted until I shortly thereafter let a "trusted close friend" drive it and he over-revved the motor showing off for his girlfriend and egged the cheap cast crank. Trans held tho. Ahh the lessons of youth.

-CC
[/quote]

Yea those 350 trannies were pretty good pieces..

lol Can you imagine having one of those now... We are so used to our overdive trannies, we'd think we were gonna blow our engines..

We'd be running 3000 rpms at 70 with an ole 350 tranny.. We used to do that and not think anything about it..

Hmmm... '85 Monte Carlo SS.. I sure liked those.. Curtis, youve had all the good cars!

Carey
[/quote]

Guys in the Mopar club talk about a member who drove a Charger with a 440HP (steel crank motor), Torqueflite and 4.10's back from KC to Lubbock. They turned 4k the whole way. That was "pushing it".









-CC


----------

